# What is this?



## Adan_edhel (Feb 28, 2004)

Could anybody tell me what this picture represents??
http://www.iespana.es/adanedhel/13.jpg


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 28, 2004)

The battle between Fingolfin and Morgoth by Tolkien illustrator John Howe.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Adan_edhel (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks for everything ithrynluin..
So this is fingolfin.. i have no idea, i dont really speak english, im from venezuela you know, but this is such a huge forum and i like it here..


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 28, 2004)

Well, my dear Elf-Man, you certainly don't give away the impression that your English is poor!  And our boards are made up of people from all over the world. 

Which Tolkien books have you read?

Anyway, hope you have a great time in our company.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 29, 2004)

Agh the picture won't load for me.. 
But yeah welcome to TTF Adan_edhel! You have better English than many native speakers, so don't worry!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 29, 2004)

No, the link won't open by clicking on it, Lanty. Open a new browser and copy paste the link into it. That oughtta do the trick.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 29, 2004)

Ah thanks! Yeah that's a spectacular painting, John Howe is teh mastah.


----------



## Gothmog (Feb 29, 2004)

ithrynluin said:


> No, the link won't open by clicking on it, Lanty. Open a new browser and copy paste the link into it. That oughtta do the trick.


I tried that and it still would not open. I had to type it in myself.


----------



## Adan_edhel (Feb 29, 2004)

```
Well, my dear Elf-Man, you certainly don't give away the impression that your English is poor!
```
  THATS GOOD.. THANKS.. I THINK  Do you really mean that?

Well i've read the spanish version of the LOTR, The Hobbit, The Silmarillion and The Unfinished Tales I, II, III y IV..

And i've re-read the LOTR and the Silmarillion very deeply 

Well i really dont know why the link wont open, i've been in PHP forums for a long time, and usually i do good whit them but this one its just special and complicated..

http://www.iespana.es/adanedhel/13.jpg
I think i just made it work..


----------



## Grond (Feb 29, 2004)

Melkor swings Grond...
Fingolfin ducks...
Grond digs pit...
repeat...

My avatar has a companion painting by the same painter.


----------



## Gothmog (Feb 29, 2004)

Adan_edhel said:


> Well i really dont know why the link wont open, i've been in PHP forums for a long time, and usually i do good whit them but this one its just special and complicated..
> 
> http://www.iespana.es/adanedhel/13.jpg
> I think i just made it work..


Well it works for me now. Well done.


----------

